# Hello folks



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

We're a married couple from Nottingham and have been 'trying' for 18 months now.  

It's getting us down but it won't break us. I'm a teacher and my husband works rotten shifts.

We are having a 'tube scan' in August. Everything else seems ok, sperm count etc etc.

This just adds to the annoyance.  

We're starting to lose the will....we're glad to have found this site.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to FF. Wishing you lots of luck for your scan in August.  I am sure you will find lots of support from us all.

Good luck love Shaz xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

hello 0604 ,
I just wanted to say Hi and welcome to the site . You'll find lots of support and information here , someones allways here to listen when your feeling down , and often , because were all here for the same reason we can share good advice and understand what each other is going through .
This site has helped me through my worst , weve been TTC 4 yrs , and start our IVF cycle at The Park in August .
Good luck for your 'tube scan'  
freespirit


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

Welcome to fertility friends

I am sure u will find lots of support and friendship from the ladies (and gents) of the site

Lots of  with the scan in august hope it goes well for you   

There is a support group in Nottingham u will find details in the Meetings section of the board

Hope to chat soon

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi 
And welcome to the site. The support and advice on here has been great. There is always someone about and always a pair of ears to bend should the need arise. Take care and good luck to you both for your tube scan

Love Sally


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi 0604,

Just wanted to say welcome to FF. This site has been my lifeline since I discovered it. Also, wanted to say a special hello as I am a teacher too. I had an HSG yesterday, and the Doctor told me he does about 5 a week, and often 2/5 are teachers! Maybe we should do a study about teaching and ttc?!!! I say it's the stress!
Anyway, good luck and nice to meet you (so to speak.)

xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi 0604, welcome to FF
Just thought I'd add to Bodia's comment about teachers.... I have un-x-IF and my DH is a teacher - must be something in it!!!!!
Lou xx


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi!.......I'm a teacher too!


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome 2 ff 0604...

you will make lots of gr8 freinds ere and get bundles of support..  in august, hope u get good news. take care.
love lisa xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

My Husbands a teacher too!!! And I'm presently an ex-shift worker (I'm a nurse, though never worked in Gynae so totally clueless about all this IF stuff until very recently!) for the past 9 months have been in a 9-5 job...naively thought that coming off shifts would be the solution to all our problems (my body's always hated nights) but we're no further foward! Shift work doesn't half complicate TTC though!!! 9-5 job comes to an end soon though presently looking for another one with social hours so I don't have to go back to shifts!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all, 

Interesting to find so many teachers / social care workers...what can it mean?...Any thoughts?

xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone. So far this forum has been of great interest and very supportive.

It's soul destroying when everyone we know seems to be getting pregnant and we are having trouble.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, it can be devastating when others seem to get pg effortlessly. The only positive is that we will appreciate it so much when it finally happens I suppose. Last Weds I found out 2 friends were pg (one 6 mths, but she hadn't bothered to tell anyone - she lives abroad,) and also went to see a friend's new born. I felt so upset, happy for them, sad for me, guilty, etc etc. I am sure you have all been there too. it's so hard and such a rollercoaster.

xx


----------

